# WOLFIE AND KIPPER PICTURE THREAD



## brimmhere (Jul 19, 2005)

HA!! WOLFIE IS STEALING FOOD OUT OF KIPPERS MOUTH LOL






SAY MOM THIS GREEN STUFF IS YUMMMMMMMYYYYY!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Cute overload!!!! Hope Wolfie's doin better today!


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 19, 2005)

hes doing wonderful today!!woohooo.Â  no loose stoolsÂ they have been formed.Â  he took his medicine like a big boy too LOLÂ i measured it out and put it in a bowl and he licked it out!Â now to work on his carpet eating fetish LOLÂ  hes tries chewing on the carpet around the ventsÂ  oh no heheÂ Â clapping doesnt work he just sits and looks at ya like ok whatever LOLÂ  may have to try something different !Â


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Squirt bottle? Or have Cadbury let him know that bunny gets banishes from running the house when he's bad like that!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 19, 2005)

Aww they are so sweet!! My bunnies eat out of each others mouths aswell!! lol


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 19, 2005)

close up LOL






nap time i think ive wore them out a bit hehehe


----------



##  (Jul 19, 2005)

Just too darncute for words , I amso glad Wolfie is feelingbetter cant wait to see thelittle boogers grow up !!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2005)

Too darn cute!<br><br>As for Wolfie not paying attention when you clap, Loki didn't either.Â  It just took some time.Â  Now he always gives me this hurt expression when I clap or snap at him!<br>


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 19, 2005)

:love:They are simply precious! I want a baby Flemmie!




&lt;---*Adding pic to bunnynap list*


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 19, 2005)

They are BEYOND Beautiful! I'm jealous that you get to cuddle and kiss them. Give them lots of love from me.Â  Such Beauties...and not mischief makers _ at all_ by the looks of it!Â  :wink:-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 19, 2005)

I am still jealous cause Jen and I still did not get our babies yet. Hopefully by thurs or sat we can get them.


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 24, 2005)

the bunny trance LOLÂ  i had kipper on my lap tonite to trim his nails and had to snap a pic!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 24, 2005)

:love:Tooooooo Cute

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 24, 2005)

Soo adorable. SweetPea has finally warmed up to her daddy. She would not stop licking his shorts and shirt. She peed on the couch next to daddy. Bad girl Bad.


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 31, 2005)

im not spoiled right?? my own lepord print bed LOL






come on daddy WAKE UP!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 31, 2005)

they are too cute for words!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 31, 2005)

Too cute. I love the leopard print bed. I make bed tents like that for guinea pigs. If I could make it bigger I could sell them for buns and cats.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

:tears2:They're such Beautiful Little Babies!!Â I'm at a loss of words because I'm so in love and am so envious.Â I love the close ups:Â 



More - More - More!!! -Carolyn


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Awwwwww hope he ok, nicepictures lol looks like there kissing lol nice pictures so sweet xxxgeorgie


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So funny, Abby and Valuran are constantly stealing things out of each other's mouths. lol


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

<br><br>just playing around in paint shop!Â Â  i love doing things with pictures in that programÂ  wanted to share this one of kipper!<br>


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll take Kipper.

Thank you very much!

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'll take Kipper.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> -Carolyn


hehehehe i dont think i could ever part with this little guy!! he is such a sweet heart!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

That is a cool effect!


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

heres another hehe


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like new avatar time!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey could you do one for my daddy. Use the pic I have below and put in Daddy's lil SweetPea.





Can you do one for my mommie. I love my mommie.






Thank you :kiss:

If you can't I understand.


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

I sure can!!Â  give me a few days as ill be starting a new job tomorrow but i will do my best to have it done by tonite!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote:*


> I sure can!!Â  give me a few days as ill be starting a new job tomorrow but i will do my best to have it done by tonite!


No problem at all.


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

Another Paint Shop user. It is a great prog.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'll take Kipper. Thank you very much! -Carolyn
> ...


 Really wanting that little guy, BIG TIME. Ya sure you want to keep him? Two flemish might be a bit difficult to start out with. Best to give Kipper to me and then get a buddy for Wolfie later. :wink:When shall we meet so that I can take Kipper to his new home?



-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *brimmhere wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Carolyn wrote: *
> ...


Better watch out Kipper and hid behind mommie. Maybe you should rent a rotti dog to protect you or a great dane.


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

ok here is one of sweetpea!






still working on the other one ! hope you like this


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote: *


> ok here is one of sweetpea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhh it is georgeous. I absolutly love it. DJ has not seen it yet. Thank you.


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

ok and i love my mommie :love:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote:*


> ok and i love my mommie :love:


I love it. Sooooooooo cute. It will be my desktop pic now. Thank you for your time. :love::hug:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

I emailed my daddy with that pic you made and told him that I love him. He put the picture on his desktop too just like mommie. Thank you. Here is my bunny kissies from SweetPea/:kiss:


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave:i had loads of fun making them! i will work on the others through out the week for ya


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Fluffy wrote:*


> how much are flemish rabbits just wondering my dad wants toknow hehe! and dont think i will be getting one though as i have fourbunnie kids already lol!


They usually cost between $20 and $70 (USD)

~Amy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote:*


> ok and i love my mommie :love:


 Is there a way you could make this one bigger and clearer. When I put it as my desktop I had to stretch it and it did not look right. Can you make it to the size you did for sweetpeasdaddy. Also did you get my pm.Thank you :kiss:


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 3, 2005)

i cant change the size without distorting the pictureÂ yes i did get your pm Â  i work all this week so it may be a bit for me to get so many pictures done Â  my next day off isnt until monday!Â  eeek LOLÂ


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

i need to get one of them flemish things!!lol... i really love the paint shop with the swerlies!! i need paintshop!!! gosh..... ya know... Illinois isnt far from NJ... :making alist:

1. Flemish (Kipper)

2. Paintshop program


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 3, 2005)

ROFLMBO!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

How are the babies' today, Brimmhere?


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 3, 2005)

doing great thanxs!!Â Â  kipper is growing likeÂ a weed hehe Â wolfie unfortunetly we did have to place into a new home Â  boy was he one unhappy bunny. he was biting very hard (enough to draw blood each time!) and attacking any other bunny to come near him Â  my hubby said with that attitude that he must go into a new home so that our boys didnt get hurt by him.Â  one thing when hes little and doingÂ Â BIG DIFFERENCE WHEN HE TURNS OUT TO BE 20LBS AND DOING IT!Â  sowe found a really great family only 30 minutes from us to take him.Â  he is in a only bunny home.Â  we can see him when ever we want and there is an agreement that if they couldnt keep him he is to come back to me.Â  so that i know whats going onwith him.Â  they have updated me and said he still has his tempermentÂ  and biteing issues.Â  im not sure why though.Â  its like it all of the sudden just started happening after about a week of us getting him from the breeder.Â Â  to this day kipper still has the sweet loving personality.Â  he has never tried to nip once.<br>


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwwwwwww I bet you miss Wolfie. Poor guy. Itsok for the pic thank you and I love the one you made for me and Jen. Goahead and take your time. thank you.


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 21, 2005)

im not spoiled right??Â Â Â  heres a snapshot of kipper laying up against the pillow on the couch sleeping LOL


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness I love that pic. I love kipper. Keep posting pics, they're great!


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 8, 2005)

kipper looks like a monster in this picture lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 8, 2005)

How old is Kipper. How in the world did you get him so sweet like that. My SweetPea is not. She only stays calm is when I pet her head for a looooooooooong time.


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 8, 2005)

kipper is 16 weeks old now,Â hes always had a very good temperment,Â  very calm.Â he will just lay down if anyone pets him.Â  hes very easy to handle even my 3 yr old can hold him and he doesnt kick to getaway.Â  such a sweet boy he is.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 8, 2005)

You are so lucky. I thought he was a bit young.4 mos. SweetPea is 3 mos now and she will stay still if I pet her but other than that she runs.


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 10, 2005)

KIPPER IS THE SAME SIZE NOW AS OUR 1 YR OLD SIAMESE HAWK LOLÂ  HE WAS CAUGHT GROOMING HAWK AND I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET A SNAPSHOT!!Â Â Â  TRUE LOVE ISNT IT??!!:inlove:


----------



##  (Sep 10, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWthats so SWEET!!!!!! &lt; sigh&gt; bunnies and kittys , I can onlywish lol . 

My cats have the temperment of a week staved Mountain Lion . geesh :?



SPM: Male Flemish tend to be less flightyand skittish than the Females.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 10, 2005)

Do you have a site with pics of sexing a flemish cause I think Sweetpea is a male. I am not sure.


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 11, 2005)

*MeatHeadsMommie wrote:*


> Do you have a site with pics of sexing a flemish cause Ithink Sweetpea is a male. I am not sure.


I DO HAVE PICTURES ON MY SITE NOW,Â  GO TO THE FLEMISH GIANT PAGE,Â Â  ILL TRY TO KEEP ADDING ALOT OF HELPFUL INFORMATION


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you I will take a lookie. I know for sure MeatHead is a boy cause it came out. lol


----------

